# Syngonium rayi growth habit?



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I know it's an easy one. BUT--does anyone its growth habit _in nature_? Is it a terrestrial, or will it climb up logs? 

In a tank, if I place it against the back, will it climb the background? Anyone try it "off the ground?"


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know its growth habit in nature, but I suspect it's fairly low-lying because of the way if sends out those shoots that eventually form new plantlets, as opposed to having a true vining habit like S. podophyllum. However it will attach itself to a background, totem, or anything else that's moist. With nothing to attach itself to it will eventurally start to crawl. It will also form clumps if you cut the shoots off which I do a lot because you can't always (well, almost never) make them take where you want 'em. They can go on for several feet before taking no matter how you try to direct them.

You can definitely mount them as long as you keep 'em moist. This one does not necessarily want to dry out. Another reason I'm guessing it's terrestrial.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not a plant expert, however IME they will do well if planted in the substrate and given a place to vine or grow towards. One of my original cuttings was planted in the substrate, then grew upward and onto a nearby piece of wood. There is no longer any trace of the plant on the ground except for the vines shooting across the ground. I am not sure if the original planted cutting died off, or was trampled by my olemaries and removed.

original area









shoots running across 55 gal viv









new plant opposite corner at the very top of the tank









Its an awesome plant
Enjoy
Keith


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I ask Tom Croat about this plant a few years back. He has collected many of these over the years. He said it was indeed a Terrestrial most of the time but it could be an opportunistic epiphyte. It definitely climbs in my terrarium but not much in my greenhouse.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I wonder if this plant would grow alright rooted in water like the regular arrowhead _Syngonium_(?).


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Worth a try. I have seen people root cactus in water so you never know until you try.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've grown Sygonium rayii out the top of a betta bowl before - seemed to do just fine.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, guys!

Harry, where is it from--Costa Rica?

Also, is this one of those plants that is so easy I may have to cull some of it? Like my Pellionia pulchra and Selaginella? (I hate tossing healthy plant material...)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It can quickly get out of hand, especially in a sealed viv.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> I wonder if this plant would grow alright rooted in water like the regular arrowhead _Syngonium_(?).


Yup. I also use this for nutrient control in water features. If you root cuttings in the water they'll be fine. If the shoots find the water feature and sprout they'll be fine. If you put a rooted plant in the water it will likely rot.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Tim F said:


> Yup. I also use this for nutrient control in water features. If you root cuttings in the water they'll be fine. If the shoots find the water feature and sprout they'll be fine. If you put a rooted plant in the water it will likely rot.


This is the case for many Philodendrons also.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Won't it start to pull water from a water feature? I have seen Hydrocotyle, Pellionia, and Hydrocotyle do this--they pull water out of the basin into the substrate.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ever seen Hydrocotyle do it?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

How about Selaginella?

I've seen all three of these:

1) Selaginella uncinata
2) Pellionia pulchra
3) Hydrocotyle

...go into the water feature and start wicking water out into the tank substrate. Figure Syngonium might pull the same stunt.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I tried planting rayi in my viv and killed it. It was just kind of tossed in there though.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Groundhog said:


> Won't it start to pull water from a water feature? I have seen Hydrocotyle, Pellionia, and Hydrocotyle do this--they pull water out of the basin into the substrate.


If your drainage layers are sufficient wicking shouldn't cause substrate issues, i.e. getting too wet or souring. All of my water features are planted and the most obvious wicking occurs at the water's edges wherever there are transitioning mosses, which is the effect that I'm going for. It just means that I have to choose my terrestrial plants accordingly. 



Groundhog said:


> How about Selaginella?
> 
> I've seen all three of these:
> 
> ...


I like S. unicata and S. erythropus for the very reason that they transition nicely into water features, although I prefer the later because S. unicata sometimes goes dormant.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Syngonium rayi. A little jewel from panama and costa rica


----------

